# Orville Seth MacFarlane Star Trek parodies.



## Theowl32

It is actually pretty good. Recording episodes. 

It actually feels more like Star Trek, than Star Trek.


----------



## JoeMoma

I like it.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Seth MacFarlane should be doing Summer's Eve commercials


----------



## JoeB131

Theowl32 said:


> It is actually pretty good. Recording episodes.
> 
> It actually feels more like Star Trek, than Star Trek.



Meh... not really. 

It doesn't have enough jokes to be a comedy. 

It doesn't have enough interesting ideas to be Science Fiction.


----------



## martybegan

Theowl32 said:


> It is actually pretty good. Recording episodes.
> 
> It actually feels more like Star Trek, than Star Trek.



They have to figure out the balance between drama and sci-fi, but if you go back to the first seasons of many sci-fi shows, they do tend to develop.


----------



## martybegan

JoeB131 said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is actually pretty good. Recording episodes.
> 
> It actually feels more like Star Trek, than Star Trek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh... not really.
> 
> It doesn't have enough jokes to be a comedy.
> 
> It doesn't have enough interesting ideas to be Science Fiction.
Click to expand...


Like the Next Generation they probably need to flesh things out during the 1st season. If you look back at 1st season TNG it's very very different from the later seasons.


----------



## JoeB131

martybegan said:


> Like the Next Generation they probably need to flesh things out during the 1st season. If you look back at 1st season TNG it's very very different from the later seasons.



I think the problem with the first season of TNG was that Gene Roddenberry thought he could just rehash his "Trek Phase II" scripts and just change the names on them.  But it was 20 years later and you couldn't do that kind of show anymore. He also put in stipulations like the characters couldn't have disagreements among themselves, which is the opposite of drama. 

I give Rick Berman (who is often derided for Voyager and Enterprise) a lot of credit for firming up the characters and relationships. 

But again, the Orville is supposed to be a comedy, not a drama, and the "My ex-wife is my first officer" gag has already gotten tired after four episodes.


----------



## martybegan

JoeB131 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like the Next Generation they probably need to flesh things out during the 1st season. If you look back at 1st season TNG it's very very different from the later seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the problem with the first season of TNG was that Gene Roddenberry thought he could just rehash his "Trek Phase II" scripts and just change the names on them.  But it was 20 years later and you couldn't do that kind of show anymore. He also put in stipulations like the characters couldn't have disagreements among themselves, which is the opposite of drama.
> 
> I give Rick Berman (who is often derided for Voyager and Enterprise) a lot of credit for firming up the characters and relationships.
> 
> But again, the Orville is supposed to be a comedy, not a drama, and the "My ex-wife is my first officer" gag has already gotten tired after four episodes.
Click to expand...


I'm not sure they are intending it as 100% comedy, but again who knows. So far I have found the show to be interesting, and more importantly, free. Not gonna pay for CBS access. 

And the lessons they learned from TNG did get applied to the later series. Now if they could have only figured out how to avoid the "odd movies sucked" thing.


----------



## JoeB131

martybegan said:


> I'm not sure they are intending it as 100% comedy, but again who knows. So far I have found the show to be interesting, and more importantly, free. Not gonna pay for CBS access.



The only purpose I can see is that McFarlane is giving Fox one of its few popular shows, and they'd pretty much give him whatever vanity project he wanted to keep him happy.  This is the world's most expensive CosPlay.  




martybegan said:


> And the lessons they learned from TNG did get applied to the later series. Now if they could have only figured out how to avoid the "odd movies sucked" thing.



Meh, I think that the "Odd number sucks" thing is more myth than reality. 

Star Trek III is actually a pretty good movie.  

Insurrection (IX) isn't a bad movie.  

Meanwhile, Nemesis (X) was truly an abortion.  

Technically, _Star Trek_ and _Star Trek Beyond_ were Odd numbered movies, (XI and XIII) and they weren't bad.  But _Into Darkness_ was such awful shit I can't say enough bad things about it.  "Hey, let's do a movie about Khan and not understand what made Wrath of Khan a great movie!"  

Speaking of which, the Wrath of Khan was the best Trek movie, hands down. But it was made on a budget, they were halfway considering releasing it as a TV movie, and they recycled FX Shots from The Motion Picture. (usually a big no-no because the nerds notice.)  And the writer/director, Nick Meyers, didn't know shit about Star Trek. 

These things should always start with the script and the idea, not "Let's get a product out there!


----------



## martybegan

JoeB131 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure they are intending it as 100% comedy, but again who knows. So far I have found the show to be interesting, and more importantly, free. Not gonna pay for CBS access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only purpose I can see is that McFarlane is giving Fox one of its few popular shows, and they'd pretty much give him whatever vanity project he wanted to keep him happy.  This is the world's most expensive CosPlay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the lessons they learned from TNG did get applied to the later series. Now if they could have only figured out how to avoid the "odd movies sucked" thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, I think that the "Odd number sucks" thing is more myth than reality.
> 
> Star Trek III is actually a pretty good movie.
> 
> Insurrection (IX) isn't a bad movie.
> 
> Meanwhile, Nemesis (X) was truly an abortion.
> 
> Technically, _Star Trek_ and _Star Trek Beyond_ were Odd numbered movies, (XI and XIII) and they weren't bad.  But _Into Darkness_ was such awful shit I can't say enough bad things about it.  "Hey, let's do a movie about Khan and not understand what made Wrath of Khan a great movie!"
> 
> Speaking of which, the Wrath of Khan was the best Trek movie, hands down. But it was made on a budget, they were halfway considering releasing it as a TV movie, and they recycled FX Shots from The Motion Picture. (usually a big no-no because the nerds notice.)  And the writer/director, Nick Meyers, didn't know shit about Star Trek.
> 
> These things should always start with the script and the idea, not "Let's get a product out there!
Click to expand...


Remember that some of the nerd fan base would actually enjoy watching "the world's most expensive cosplay", look at all the crappy trek personal side projects out there. 

Like any myth, it has its roots in truth, even if it does stretch it a bit. 

For me the first two TNG's were the best, so yes the odd/even thing can be seen as a bit of a joke. 

But Star Trek 1 was terrible.


----------



## JoeB131

martybegan said:


> For me the first two TNG's were the best, so yes the odd/even thing can be seen as a bit of a joke.



Marty, we doing so well, then you said that. 

Generations was HORRIBLE.  Let's kill Kirk with scaffolding!  It's like killing James Bond by having him slip on a banana peel.  

Or having Doctor Who bump his head on a console and regenerate. Oh, wait, Doctor Who already did that one.  Well at least they aren't going to turn him into a woman or something....

OH, yeah, let's also destroy the Enterprise-D because the model didn't look cool enough for future movies and we had to mess with the lighting to make the sets work on the big screen.


----------



## martybegan

JoeB131 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me the first two TNG's were the best, so yes the odd/even thing can be seen as a bit of a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty, we doing so well, then you said that.
> 
> Generations was HORRIBLE.  Let's kill Kirk with scaffolding!  It's like killing James Bond by having him slip on a banana peel.
> 
> Or having Doctor Who bump his head on a console and regenerate. Oh, wait, Doctor Who already did that one.  Well at least they aren't going to turn him into a woman or something....
> 
> OH, yeah, let's also destroy the Enterprise-D because the model didn't look cool enough for future movies and we had to mess with the lighting to make the sets work on the big screen.
Click to expand...


On movie opinions I don't get as heated as political ones. It's too much in the eye of the beholder. 

I didn't have an issue with how the killed kirk or destroyed Enterprise-D. And after all those poor red-shirts died horribly in the TV series under Kirk's direction I see a death by contraption as poetic justice for those stormtroopers...err..red shirts. 


Not a Dr Who guy except for the Daleks. 

Of course I was one of the people who understood why they killed off Wash and Book in Serenity, didn't like it, but understood it.


----------



## JoeB131

martybegan said:


> Of course I was one of the people who understood why they killed off Wash and Book in Serenity, didn't like it, but understood it.



The official reason was that Ron Glass and Alan Tudyek(Sp) weren't available for sequels.  Of course, the movie didn't make enough money to have sequels.  

Dramatically, I think it worked fine, as this was an epic movie that concluded a lot of the plot points from the series.  So of course, "some of you won't be coming back alive" is fine.


----------



## martybegan

JoeB131 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I was one of the people who understood why they killed off Wash and Book in Serenity, didn't like it, but understood it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The official reason was that Ron Glass and Alan Tudyek(Sp) weren't available for sequels.  Of course, the movie didn't make enough money to have sequels.
> 
> Dramatically, I think it worked fine, as this was an epic movie that concluded a lot of the plot points from the series.  So of course, "some of you won't be coming back alive" is fine.
Click to expand...


Still surprised there hasn't been sequels or a revived TV show, even with new actors (the old same universe, different time period thing).

Less to do with how good the show was, and more to do with the drivel we currently see for at least parts of seasons recently.


----------



## JoeB131

martybegan said:


> Still surprised there hasn't been sequels or a revived TV show, even with new actors (the old same universe, different time period thing).
> 
> Less to do with how good the show was, and more to do with the drivel we currently see for at least parts of seasons recently.



Firefly was a good series. (something else Rupert Murdoch managed to screw up) But with 13 episodes, there wasn't enough to create a syndication cult following like Star Trek had.


----------



## Theowl32

martybegan said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like the Next Generation they probably need to flesh things out during the 1st season. If you look back at 1st season TNG it's very very different from the later seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the problem with the first season of TNG was that Gene Roddenberry thought he could just rehash his "Trek Phase II" scripts and just change the names on them.  But it was 20 years later and you couldn't do that kind of show anymore. He also put in stipulations like the characters couldn't have disagreements among themselves, which is the opposite of drama.
> 
> I give Rick Berman (who is often derided for Voyager and Enterprise) a lot of credit for firming up the characters and relationships.
> 
> But again, the Orville is supposed to be a comedy, not a drama, and the "My ex-wife is my first officer" gag has already gotten tired after four episodes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure they are intending it as 100% comedy, but again who knows. So far I have found the show to be interesting, and more importantly, free. Not gonna pay for CBS access.
> 
> And the lessons they learned from TNG did get applied to the later series. Now if they could have only figured out how to avoid the "odd movies sucked" thing.
Click to expand...

I thought it was going to be slapstick ala Airplane with the Airport movies.

There is a little bit of that, but it is smaller doses. Not like Airplane where virtually every line is a spoof.

At first I did not know what to make of the more dramatic side, but it works imo.

Thumbs up on the show.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Theowl32 said:


> It is actually pretty good. Recording episodes.
> 
> It actually feels more like Star Trek, than Star Trek.


It's actually not. It's campy as fuck with terribly low brow humor and COMPLETELY predictable plot lines. Add to that Seth's lazy eye and the creepy first officers face....

And that's saying a lot considering how campy the original Trek was. But it was one thing this one wishes it was,...original


----------



## longknife

I record and watch it without analyzing. Better than anything else in that time slot.


----------



## PredFan

Theowl32 said:


> It is actually pretty good. Recording episodes.
> 
> It actually feels more like Star Trek, than Star Trek.



I agree totally. I am enjoying it. It's a comedy but with serious storytelling. The last one with Charlie's Theron was a story in the tradition of Star Trek. The light-heartedness and occasional jokes make it entertaining.


----------



## PredFan

It's WAY better than the new Star Trek bomb.


----------



## martybegan

PredFan said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is actually pretty good. Recording episodes.
> 
> It actually feels more like Star Trek, than Star Trek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree totally. I am enjoying it. It's a comedy but with serious storytelling. The last one with Charlie's Theron was a story in the tradition of Star Trek. The light-heartedness and occasional jokes make it entertaining.
Click to expand...


I liked the idea of the ark-ship, and the people forgetting they were in space. 

Also one can't go wrong with a Liam Neeson cameo.


----------



## PredFan

martybegan said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is actually pretty good. Recording episodes.
> 
> It actually feels more like Star Trek, than Star Trek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree totally. I am enjoying it. It's a comedy but with serious storytelling. The last one with Charlie's Theron was a story in the tradition of Star Trek. The light-heartedness and occasional jokes make it entertaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I liked the idea of the ark-ship, and the people forgetting they were in space.
> 
> Also one can't go wrong with a Liam Neeson cameo.
Click to expand...


They really have had some excellent writing.


----------



## martybegan

PredFan said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is actually pretty good. Recording episodes.
> 
> It actually feels more like Star Trek, than Star Trek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree totally. I am enjoying it. It's a comedy but with serious storytelling. The last one with Charlie's Theron was a story in the tradition of Star Trek. The light-heartedness and occasional jokes make it entertaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I liked the idea of the ark-ship, and the people forgetting they were in space.
> 
> Also one can't go wrong with a Liam Neeson cameo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They really have had some excellent writing.
Click to expand...


So far, so good.


----------



## JoeMoma

JoeB131 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me the first two TNG's were the best, so yes the odd/even thing can be seen as a bit of a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty, we doing so well, then you said that.
> 
> Generations was HORRIBLE.  Let's kill Kirk with scaffolding!  It's like killing James Bond by having him slip on a banana peel.
> 
> Or having Doctor Who bump his head on a console and regenerate. Oh, wait, Doctor Who already did that one.  Well at least they aren't going to turn him into a woman or something....
> 
> OH, yeah, let's also destroy the Enterprise-D because the model didn't look cool enough for future movies and we had to mess with the lighting to make the sets work on the big screen.
Click to expand...

In Generations, when Picard was in the Nexus with the kids and the Christmas Tree, Picard realized that NONE OF THIS IS REAL.  Thus, nothing that happened was real.......  Picard never escaped the Nexus and everything after that point was simply a delusion being lived out by Picard in the Nexus. 

If People in the Nexus could simply decide to travel back in time and not be in the Nexus, then they would not need rescuing.  Hell, I want to go inside the Nexus.


----------



## JoeMoma

martybegan said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I was one of the people who understood why they killed off Wash and Book in Serenity, didn't like it, but understood it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The official reason was that Ron Glass and Alan Tudyek(Sp) weren't available for sequels.  Of course, the movie didn't make enough money to have sequels.
> 
> Dramatically, I think it worked fine, as this was an epic movie that concluded a lot of the plot points from the series.  So of course, "some of you won't be coming back alive" is fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still surprised there hasn't been sequels or a revived TV show, even with new actors (the old same universe, different time period thing).
> 
> Less to do with how good the show was, and more to do with the drivel we currently see for at least parts of seasons recently.
Click to expand...

Could still happen.... It really has not been that long yet.


----------



## martybegan

JoeMoma said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me the first two TNG's were the best, so yes the odd/even thing can be seen as a bit of a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty, we doing so well, then you said that.
> 
> Generations was HORRIBLE.  Let's kill Kirk with scaffolding!  It's like killing James Bond by having him slip on a banana peel.
> 
> Or having Doctor Who bump his head on a console and regenerate. Oh, wait, Doctor Who already did that one.  Well at least they aren't going to turn him into a woman or something....
> 
> OH, yeah, let's also destroy the Enterprise-D because the model didn't look cool enough for future movies and we had to mess with the lighting to make the sets work on the big screen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Generations, when Picard was in the Nexus with the kids and the Christmas Tree, Picard realized that NONE OF THIS IS REAL.  Thus, nothing that happened was real.......  Picard never escaped the Nexus and everything after that point was simple a delusion being lived out by Picard in the Nexus.
> 
> If People in the Nexus could simply decide to travel back in time and not be in the Nexus, then they would not need rescuing.  Hell, I want to go inside the Nexus.
Click to expand...


Rule #1 of of Sci-fi: Thou shall not point out gaping plot holes, especially when time/dimensional travel is involved.


----------



## JoeMoma

martybegan said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me the first two TNG's were the best, so yes the odd/even thing can be seen as a bit of a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty, we doing so well, then you said that.
> 
> Generations was HORRIBLE.  Let's kill Kirk with scaffolding!  It's like killing James Bond by having him slip on a banana peel.
> 
> Or having Doctor Who bump his head on a console and regenerate. Oh, wait, Doctor Who already did that one.  Well at least they aren't going to turn him into a woman or something....
> 
> OH, yeah, let's also destroy the Enterprise-D because the model didn't look cool enough for future movies and we had to mess with the lighting to make the sets work on the big screen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Generations, when Picard was in the Nexus with the kids and the Christmas Tree, Picard realized that NONE OF THIS IS REAL.  Thus, nothing that happened was real.......  Picard never escaped the Nexus and everything after that point was simple a delusion being lived out by Picard in the Nexus.
> 
> If People in the Nexus could simply decide to travel back in time and not be in the Nexus, then they would not need rescuing.  Hell, I want to go inside the Nexus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rule #1 of of Sci-fi: Thou shall not point out gaping plot holes, especially when time/dimensional travel is involved.
Click to expand...

Damn... I broke the prime directive of Sci-fi.


----------



## JoeMoma

I miss Stargate........  But there was need for a break.  It was never the same after Richard Dean Anderson left.


----------



## martybegan

JoeMoma said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me the first two TNG's were the best, so yes the odd/even thing can be seen as a bit of a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty, we doing so well, then you said that.
> 
> Generations was HORRIBLE.  Let's kill Kirk with scaffolding!  It's like killing James Bond by having him slip on a banana peel.
> 
> Or having Doctor Who bump his head on a console and regenerate. Oh, wait, Doctor Who already did that one.  Well at least they aren't going to turn him into a woman or something....
> 
> OH, yeah, let's also destroy the Enterprise-D because the model didn't look cool enough for future movies and we had to mess with the lighting to make the sets work on the big screen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Generations, when Picard was in the Nexus with the kids and the Christmas Tree, Picard realized that NONE OF THIS IS REAL.  Thus, nothing that happened was real.......  Picard never escaped the Nexus and everything after that point was simple a delusion being lived out by Picard in the Nexus.
> 
> If People in the Nexus could simply decide to travel back in time and not be in the Nexus, then they would not need rescuing.  Hell, I want to go inside the Nexus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rule #1 of of Sci-fi: Thou shall not point out gaping plot holes, especially when time/dimensional travel is involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn... I broke the prime directive of Sci-fi.
Click to expand...


or is that the temporal prime directive?

They need to make an anti-star trek where the prime directive IS to mess with other cultures...oh wait, mirror mirror, they did that...


----------



## JoeB131

PredFan said:


> It's WAY better than the new Star Trek bomb.



That's kind of a low standard.  



longknife said:


> I record and watch it without analyzing. Better than anything else in that time slot.



I think it's probably going to be in trouble when Arrow on the CW starts doing first run episodes again in the same time slot, if Nerds have to make a choice.


----------



## JoeMoma

martybegan said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me the first two TNG's were the best, so yes the odd/even thing can be seen as a bit of a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty, we doing so well, then you said that.
> 
> Generations was HORRIBLE.  Let's kill Kirk with scaffolding!  It's like killing James Bond by having him slip on a banana peel.
> 
> Or having Doctor Who bump his head on a console and regenerate. Oh, wait, Doctor Who already did that one.  Well at least they aren't going to turn him into a woman or something....
> 
> OH, yeah, let's also destroy the Enterprise-D because the model didn't look cool enough for future movies and we had to mess with the lighting to make the sets work on the big screen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Generations, when Picard was in the Nexus with the kids and the Christmas Tree, Picard realized that NONE OF THIS IS REAL.  Thus, nothing that happened was real.......  Picard never escaped the Nexus and everything after that point was simple a delusion being lived out by Picard in the Nexus.
> 
> If People in the Nexus could simply decide to travel back in time and not be in the Nexus, then they would not need rescuing.  Hell, I want to go inside the Nexus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rule #1 of of Sci-fi: Thou shall not point out gaping plot holes, especially when time/dimensional travel is involved.
Click to expand...

Also, Kurt did not die alone as he was suppose to do.


----------



## JoeB131

JoeMoma said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me the first two TNG's were the best, so yes the odd/even thing can be seen as a bit of a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty, we doing so well, then you said that.
> 
> Generations was HORRIBLE.  Let's kill Kirk with scaffolding!  It's like killing James Bond by having him slip on a banana peel.
> 
> Or having Doctor Who bump his head on a console and regenerate. Oh, wait, Doctor Who already did that one.  Well at least they aren't going to turn him into a woman or something....
> 
> OH, yeah, let's also destroy the Enterprise-D because the model didn't look cool enough for future movies and we had to mess with the lighting to make the sets work on the big screen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Generations, when Picard was in the Nexus with the kids and the Christmas Tree, Picard realized that NONE OF THIS IS REAL.  Thus, nothing that happened was real.......  Picard never escaped the Nexus and everything after that point was simple a delusion being lived out by Picard in the Nexus.
> 
> If People in the Nexus could simply decide to travel back in time and not be in the Nexus, then they would not need rescuing.  Hell, I want to go inside the Nexus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rule #1 of of Sci-fi: Thou shall not point out gaping plot holes, especially when time/dimensional travel is involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also, Kurt did not die alone as he was suppose to do.
Click to expand...


Kurt?


----------



## JoeMoma

JoeB131 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me the first two TNG's were the best, so yes the odd/even thing can be seen as a bit of a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty, we doing so well, then you said that.
> 
> Generations was HORRIBLE.  Let's kill Kirk with scaffolding!  It's like killing James Bond by having him slip on a banana peel.
> 
> Or having Doctor Who bump his head on a console and regenerate. Oh, wait, Doctor Who already did that one.  Well at least they aren't going to turn him into a woman or something....
> 
> OH, yeah, let's also destroy the Enterprise-D because the model didn't look cool enough for future movies and we had to mess with the lighting to make the sets work on the big screen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Generations, when Picard was in the Nexus with the kids and the Christmas Tree, Picard realized that NONE OF THIS IS REAL.  Thus, nothing that happened was real.......  Picard never escaped the Nexus and everything after that point was simple a delusion being lived out by Picard in the Nexus.
> 
> If People in the Nexus could simply decide to travel back in time and not be in the Nexus, then they would not need rescuing.  Hell, I want to go inside the Nexus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rule #1 of of Sci-fi: Thou shall not point out gaping plot holes, especially when time/dimensional travel is involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also, Kurt did not die alone as he was suppose to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kurt?
Click to expand...

Kirk in the alternate universe........

Okay.. my fingers and stupid.


----------



## JoeB131

JoeMoma said:


> Kirk in the alternate universe........
> 
> Okay.. my fingers and stupid.



It's cool, man.. Autocorrect is the scourge of the universe.


----------



## PredFan

JoeB131 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's WAY better than the new Star Trek bomb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's kind of a low standard.
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I record and watch it without analyzing. Better than anything else in that time slot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's probably going to be in trouble when Arrow on the CW starts doing first run episodes again in the same time slot, if Nerds have to make a choice.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I kind of expect a lot of nerds to be highly offended at the spoof of a beloved show anyway.


----------



## Syriusly

Theowl32 said:


> It is actually pretty good. Recording episodes.
> 
> It actually feels more like Star Trek, than Star Trek.


I wanted to like it- but it feels like it can't decide whether it is a comedy(its not very funny) or a science fiction adventure(its not great at that either).

Its not a good parody or a good stand alone show. It needs to be one or the other - but better.


----------



## hjmick

Theowl32 said:


> It is actually pretty good. Recording episodes.
> 
> It actually feels more like Star Trek, than Star Trek.




I'm no fan of Seth McFarlane.

That being said, I like this show. It's not really a parody of _Star Trek_ in my mind, but more of an homage. To _Starr Trek_ and other Scifi television shows. You can tell that McFarlane harbors a love for scifi television and film. It's what I would call a dramady. It's funny at just the right times, the characters use language we all wished Kirk or Spock or Bones would use, and they tell a good story.


----------



## longknife

JoeB131 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's WAY better than the new Star Trek bomb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's kind of a low standard.
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I record and watch it without analyzing. Better than anything else in that time slot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's probably going to be in trouble when Arrow on the CW starts doing first run episodes again in the same time slot, if Nerds have to make a choice.
Click to expand...


I'll record Arrow as it just doesn't turn me on like the early episodes.


----------



## Desperado

It is like a cross between Star Trek and Galaxy Quest. 
Not going to win any awards but it is fun to watch


----------



## martybegan

Watched the latest episode, a lot going on.

We get to see a more in depth look at what is likely the main antagonist species, and we saw a bigger ship, probably a "Heavy Cruiser"


----------



## JoeMoma

Desperado said:


> It is like a cross between Star Trek and Galaxy Quest.
> Not going to win any awards but it is fun to watch


I usually like the "fun to watch" shows better than the "award winning" shows.


----------



## JoeB131

martybegan said:


> Watched the latest episode, a lot going on.
> 
> We get to see a more in depth look at what is likely the main antagonist species, and we saw a bigger ship, probably a "Heavy Cruiser"



I thought that was the best episode to date, except for the "Avis" jokes.


----------



## longknife

JoeB131 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watched the latest episode, a lot going on.
> 
> We get to see a more in depth look at what is likely the main antagonist species, and we saw a bigger ship, probably a "Heavy Cruiser"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was the best episode to date, except for the "Avis" jokes.
Click to expand...

Me too. I enjoyed it. Bet the Union is more than happy to get that ship to go over.


----------



## JoeB131

JoeB131 said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is actually pretty good. Recording episodes.
> 
> It actually feels more like Star Trek, than Star Trek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh... not really.
> 
> It doesn't have enough jokes to be a comedy.
> 
> It doesn't have enough interesting ideas to be Science Fiction.
Click to expand...


actually, I'm revising my opinion.  I'm starting to warm up to this series.


----------



## longknife

JoeB131 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is actually pretty good. Recording episodes.
> 
> It actually feels more like Star Trek, than Star Trek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh... not really.
> 
> It doesn't have enough jokes to be a comedy.
> 
> It doesn't have enough interesting ideas to be Science Fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually, I'm revising my opinion.  I'm starting to warm up to this series.
Click to expand...


Last night's episode wasn't that bad. Even with the bit about a black woman opting to be a single mother.


----------



## JoeB131

longknife said:


> Last night's episode wasn't that bad. Even with the bit about a black woman opting to be a single mother.




If you want to go that route, though, it seemed to me that they wrote her kids as undisciplined and needing a mentoring figure, which "Fake Data" provided.  (Sorry, I know the character is called Isaac, but I'm calling him "Fake Data". )


----------



## Desperado

So far the only bad episode was the one about the single sex characters having a baby, other than that they all have been pretty good.


----------



## Theowl32

Last nights episode was a little "strange." I guess we got a little of Mcfarlane coming out of the closet, so to speak. 

The liberal messages are pretty blatant, but I am use to seeing that in just about everything I see.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

It is one of the few shows that I really like.  Now you all have to hate it.


----------



## longknife

Theowl32 said:


> Last nights episode was a little "strange." I guess we got a little of Mcfarlane coming out of the closet, so to speak.
> 
> The liberal messages are pretty blatant, but I am use to seeing that in just about everything I see.



I agree. Really strange and I wasn't quite sure what the message was.


----------



## hjmick

longknife said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last nights episode was a little "strange." I guess we got a little of Mcfarlane coming out of the closet, so to speak.
> 
> The liberal messages are pretty blatant, but I am use to seeing that in just about everything I see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Really strange and I wasn't quite sure what the message was.
Click to expand...



It kind of reminded me of this:






But it was more along the lines of the TNG episode where it was revealed that the Cardassians, the Romulons, and the Klingons shared a common ancestor...


----------



## JoeB131

longknife said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last nights episode was a little "strange." I guess we got a little of Mcfarlane coming out of the closet, so to speak.
> 
> The liberal messages are pretty blatant, but I am use to seeing that in just about everything I see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Really strange and I wasn't quite sure what the message was.
Click to expand...


The message was that Blue Rob Lowe has a pheromone that makes people horny.  

I didn't like the episode for other reasons.  It was my biggest complaint with the way Braga wrote ST:Enterprise.  Let's have this elite military organization not actually act much like a professional military organization. 

First, if Blue Dude's species is a member of the Union, they should all know this stuff.  I think this is some retroactive continuity to excuse the bad behavior of the First Officer character whose name escapes me right now (she's left such an impression). Oh, it's not her fault she cheated on her husband, that dude had a pheromone. Or something. 

Also, when whatshername says that "Ed was a guy you could send out for Bagels and Tampons" to indicate what a thoughtful guy he was. Okay. This society has replicators. Why would you need to send him out for either?  

Again- not funny enough to be a comedy, not serious enough to be a Sci-Fi.  But i kind of like the show, so i'm torn.


----------



## martybegan

Theowl32 said:


> Last nights episode was a little "strange." I guess we got a little of Mcfarlane coming out of the closet, so to speak.
> 
> The liberal messages are pretty blatant, but I am use to seeing that in just about everything I see.



I found the whole "doctor and the goo" thing to be freaking hilarious. 

Plus Seth acting like a giddy schoolgirl was funny as well.


----------



## martybegan

JoeB131 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last nights episode was a little "strange." I guess we got a little of Mcfarlane coming out of the closet, so to speak.
> 
> The liberal messages are pretty blatant, but I am use to seeing that in just about everything I see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Really strange and I wasn't quite sure what the message was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The message was that Blue Rob Lowe has a pheromone that makes people horny.
> 
> I didn't like the episode for other reasons.  It was my biggest complaint with the way Braga wrote ST:Enterprise.  Let's have this elite military organization not actually act much like a professional military organization.
> 
> First, if Blue Dude's species is a member of the Union, they should all know this stuff.  I think this is some retroactive continuity to excuse the bad behavior of the First Officer character whose name escapes me right now (she's left such an impression). Oh, it's not her fault she cheated on her husband, that dude had a pheromone. Or something.
> 
> Also, when whatshername says that "Ed was a guy you could send out for Bagels and Tampons" to indicate what a thoughtful guy he was. Okay. This society has replicators. Why would you need to send him out for either?
> 
> Again- not funny enough to be a comedy, not serious enough to be a Sci-Fi.  But i kind of like the show, so i'm torn.
Click to expand...


maybe the Planetary Union is relatively new, and not all things about each species is known 100%, or maybe there are so many damn species it's too much information. 

Remember how Vulcans kept Ponn Farr a Secret, maybe the blue thingies have a rule about touching people when in heat, and Blue Rob Lowe just decided not to follow those rules.


----------



## Theowl32

martybegan said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last nights episode was a little "strange." I guess we got a little of Mcfarlane coming out of the closet, so to speak.
> 
> The liberal messages are pretty blatant, but I am use to seeing that in just about everything I see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found the whole "doctor and the goo" thing to be freaking hilarious.
> 
> Plus Seth acting like a giddy schoolgirl was funny as well.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I agree. Just the gay stuff was a bit bothersome to me. That was what it was meant to be to people like me I guess. 

I get it. I am used to it by now.


----------



## Theowl32

Last night's episode was a good one. The clown was creepy as hell.


----------



## MrShangles

martybegan said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last nights episode was a little "strange." I guess we got a little of Mcfarlane coming out of the closet, so to speak.
> 
> The liberal messages are pretty blatant, but I am use to seeing that in just about everything I see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found the whole "doctor and the goo" thing to be freaking hilarious.
> 
> Plus Seth acting like a giddy schoolgirl was funny as well.
Click to expand...


And catching the DR with that blob was a laugh to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

